# Have not received update nor earnings since 1/13



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

I deliver in the Bolton (Atlanta, GA) area. There was supposed to be an update, but not all of us have received it, yet we are getting blocks and absolutely no earnings have appeared since Thursday... So basically I'm driving for free. I've been getting no reply from Amazon or even corporate so I may take legal action. Everyone in the company from top to bottom "doesn't know what to tell me" yet I can still get blocks with no earnings given to me. Right... I've tried turning off the phone, logging out, etc.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Check your bank, payments might have been posted already! the only thing good about Amazon is they are really good when it comes to payments........... and try logging In and out from a borrowed phone that might help to get the update.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Domination_101 said:


> I deliver in the Bolton (Atlanta, GA) area. There was supposed to be an update, but not all of us have received it, yet we are getting blocks and absolutely no earnings have appeared since Thursday... So basically I'm driving for free. I've been getting no reply from Amazon or even corporate so I may take legal action. Everyone in the company from top to bottom "doesn't know what to tell me" yet I can still get blocks with no earnings given to me. Right... I've tried turning off the phone, logging out, etc.


No no, you're driving the new FlexVolunteer. You should love it, you'll get more deliveries


----------



## mccd37 (Dec 5, 2016)

My wife is having the same issue. She's worked 3 shifts over the past 3 nights and still shows 0.00 earnings. It's like she's volunteering for Amazon flex.


----------



## BizzleB (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone else having issues or is it just u and I Domination? I worked a block last night, checked my earnings after shift and it was zero. So I logged out and back in, it forced me to update and still zero. I worked 2 more blocks, zero. I'm NOT a volunteer, lol, and amazon robo replys are getting me frustrated


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Sign out, kill the app, and sign back in. That should trigger the app uupdate

Gotcha: I've noticed app updates do not show up if I sign in +/- 30 mins of a block...


----------



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

MoMoney$ said:


> Sign out, kill the app, and sign back in. That should trigger the app uupdate
> 
> Gotcha: I've noticed app updates do not show up if I sign in +/- 30 mins of a block...


When you say "kill"..as in uninstall?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Domination_101 said:


> When you say "kill"..as in uninstall?


Kill= Settings > Application Manager > Delivery App > Clear Cache > Clear Data > Force Stop > Reboot the phone


----------



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Kill= Settings > Application Manager > Delivery App > Clear Cache > Clear Data > Force Stop > Reboot the phone


Got you.. Someone told me to try this but I was afraid because it said I would be deleting all data and accounts from the app once I hit clear data, so I never followed through.


----------



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

BizzleB said:


> Anyone else having issues or is it just u and I Domination? I worked a block last night, checked my earnings after shift and it was zero. So I logged out and back in, it forced me to update and still zero. I worked 2 more blocks, zero. I'm NOT a volunteer, lol, and amazon robo replys are getting me frustrated


Quite a few people! Talked to 3 others in my market, and some of them have gone days with no earnings showing and no update while others had no issue.


----------



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Kill= Settings > Application Manager > Delivery App > Clear Cache > Clear Data > Force Stop > Reboot the phone


Still did not work.. I guess eventually it will update


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

No . Kill is simply launching recent applications and swiping to close.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

why in the world would you continue taking blocks knowing you're not getting paid??


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> why in the world would you continue taking blocks knowing you're not getting paid??


Do you really think Amazon will not pay you after fixing whatever glitch they have going? Lol


----------



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> why in the world would you continue taking blocks knowing you're not getting paid??


Multiple people are still accepting blocks, hoping they fix the app. They are telling us now with the update that it takes 24hrs for the money to show.. Well some people still do not have money showing. Mine are gradually showing up. I have a full week of blocks coming up and didn't want to forfeit them. Also I finally talked to some via email, and they said they can see my activity. Just sucks it now takes so long to process.. I'm still keep track of all deliveries, times, etc.. But like I said, some still aren't seeing any earnings. I must've sent 30 emails between Friday-Sat night. Even called corporate. ..but I still don't have the update!!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

The rest of us get paid 2x per week now... a select few don't get paid at all. 

Seems fair.


----------



## Domination_101 (Dec 6, 2016)

OK so I signed out of the app yesterday, restarted my phone, and the updated started. It shows all blocks i did, but earning will be pending until all tips are accounted for(24hrs)


----------

